# Ready for new 75 gallon Tank (back into hobby)



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Originally i had a 90 & 30 gallon tank when i lived in Brooklyn New York. Gave it to moving company when i moved to New Jersey as i wasn't sure it would fit in my new apartment. After a couple of years eventually purchased a 75 gallon tank and had a Jack Dempsey, Salvini, Severum and Convicts for a few years. Then i gave it away to my locksmith as i had to remodel my apartment after my girlfriend moved in with myself.....lol.
Now it is time again to get into my hobby with another 75 gallon tank as i am refreshing my brain with books, magazines and online research. Already see the tank desired and will utilize Fluval fx4 canister with it. I love the Central & South American CICHLIDS. Naturally my favorite fishes are the "JACK DEMPSEY" & "OSCAR". The latter will get to big for my tank eventually. If i lived in a house with suitable basement with probably have two tanks being 125 & 180 gallons and have no issue with the bigger robust fishes.
My projected stocking of fish will be: 1 Jack Dempsey, 1 Firemouth, 1 Rainbow Cichlid & 1 Nicaraguan Cichlid. 
My girlfriend loves the "GEOPHAGUS TAPAJOS" from South America but i am not sure they would be tough enough to survive with the central american breeds.
Anyhow if anyone has similar stocking of fish suggestions as well as equipment best to handle the tank, let me know.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hello 'Totoro Tony' (love that member name)
And, welcome to Cichlid Forum!
-
I love Central and South American Cichlids too! 
So, ready for the 'reset'?
I like how you want to try and put some very different CA species in the new, 75 gallon tank. Those are all, good-looking Cichlids! But, (here it comes....) any/all of the Cichlid stocking advice and recommendations I will give you - will be for LONG TERM keeping and success of the tank. That is, when adult sizes are fully attained in the species you are interested in.
To that end, I DO NOT recommend keeping two, 9 - 10 inch long Cichlids in a 75 gallon aquarium together. But, if a choice must be made between keeping the _Rocio octofasciatus_, Jack Dempsey or the _Hypsophrys nicaraquensis_, Macaw or Nicaraquan Cichlid? I would strongly advocate for the milder Nicaraguan, to go with the Firemouth and Rainbow.
-
As for the Red Headed Tapajos Earth Eaters? I'm totally with your girlfriend on that idea! And, believe that a 1M/3-4FHarem Group of those Earth Eaters would be pretty awesome in that 75 gallon aquarium. A single Nicaraguan could then be placed in with the Earth Eater group as your larger-growing, 'center piece' Cichlid if you like. Or, you could go instead with a Green Severum instead if you prefer sticking entirely with the South American theme for this 75 gallon aquarium.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Thanks "Auballagh" for your advise. Never had a Nicaraguan Cichlid before and would have to research further about that species as i have ordered a few books and magazine subscriptions to sharpen my knowledge. Green Severum is nice too. But if i have 1 male & 3 female Tapajos might have many "FRY" to deal with in the future....lol


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

I also heard that the "Electric Blue Jack Dempsey" is a milder hybrid type than the original species. Can anyone confirm if these are suitable fish?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Always glad to "Lead The Way". 
Hmmmmmm......


TotoroTony said:


> I also heard that the "Electric Blue Jack Dempsey" (EBJD) is a milder hybrid type than the original species.


Yes. Though you may not like what you ultimately wind up with. And while yes, those blue and black colors of the EBJD are definitely bright and certainly different.... My own experience with these fish is informed by sickly, weak Cichlids with a variety of physical problems such as deformed mouths, crooked spines and other defects. 
And while there are exceptions, I have found the odd 'good one' now and then, to be a rare find indeed.
But, if you are so inclined.... I believe a weaker/milder, single EBJD could take the place of a Nicaraguan as your larger-growing, center piece Cichlid for this tank with no problems.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

I heard that too about that HYBRID J. Dempsey. I will stick to ONE original J.D. as it is my co-favorite fish with the Oscar which would be 3-5 inches bigger at maturity and too big for this tank. Leaning towards Firemouth & Rainbow Cichlid as tankmates. Hopefully 3-4 Geophagus Tapajos would also be able to survive with the central americans. I believe if you buy fish young and they grow together their is a better chance they would not fight. Would also add a few "DITHER" fish to keep fishes active. Would like to keep tank TEN fish or less so their is ample space with driftwood, rocks and plants for fish to select their territory.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah... I'm not sure what's actually in the EBJD that makes 'em come out like that. Bit of a 'kerfuffle' here on C-f regarding those things.....
But anyway - I DO NOT recommend putting those busy, bustling Earth Eaters in this 75 gallon tank with a 'normal' JD in it. To explain, Mr. (or Mzzz.) _'SURLY'_ will NOT appreciate those Geos going all about that bizness in a 75 gallon tank. In a six foot long tank, I could see that working out as the Earth Eaters would have more room to get away from the JD's territorial aggression. In a four footer? Notsomuch.... A JD at adult size, will claim the entire bottom area of a 75 gallon tank as his 'personal' territory!


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Very true as i am not sold on the Geopagus Tapajo yet. First need to get tank & equipment this weekend. Then decorate and cycle tank and then pick the fishes. So i have 2 weeks to decide.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Allow six weeks to cycle the tank, unless you are using an established filter or media.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmm.....


DJRansome said:


> Allow six weeks to cycle the tank, unless you are using an established filter or media.



Yep. No rush! You have PLENTY of time to decide on this stocking plan of yours. So, here is something that may help to speed things up a bit,








Fishless Cycling


Fishless Cycle / Nitrogen Cycle by Jay Luto (Green Touch) The Basics (Nitrogen Cycle) The "Nitrogen cycle" (more precisely, the Nitrification cycle) is the biological process that converts Ammonia into other, relatively harmless Nitrogen compounds. In nature, the volume of water per fish is...




www.cichlid-forum.com




Plus, I see you're kinda 'baked' on that Jack Dempsey. Totally understand that, as those really are some nice Cichlids. But well.... there may be some others you might not have considered?
For instance, how 'bout a closer look at one of these as your 'center piece' Cichlid?








_Acarichthys heckelii_, Threadfin Acara

A male of one of these will get up around 8 - 9 inches in pretty solid length. Not pushovers by any means, a single male of this species won't bring down the same level of territorial aggression that a Jack Dempsey will in your 75 gallon tank.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Never had to wait 6 weeks to cycle my 75 gallon tank. Two weeks with just Fluval FX4 canister but i will add Fritz turbo charge biological additive after 3 days when water should be cleared and wait couple of days more and test the perimeters. Then slowly add two fish at a time to slowly get tank into biological normality. By end of 2nd week add a couple more or so if everything going to plan. Never lost fish in initial cycle as i buy the necessary filtration with water conditioners and biological additives and never overstock tank early. I always pre-wash gravel, rocks, plants and driftwood as well to avoid and unexpected stuff my fish would dislike. That is a nice ACARA above and would consider as an alternative as my movie star fish. Thanks guys for your input.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

The best part about fishless cycling is that you're growing the benefical bacteria colony out for the fish load you anticipate. So when the process is complete, it permits you to stock with all of the fish at once (no interval stocking to wait for the beneficial bacteria to build up);
-
But, if you're not convinced? I would at least get some ammonia and an API master test kit. That way you can put some drops of ammonia in the tank (with no fish in it) to get a measurable reading, then re-check the next day to see if any beneficial bacteria have consumed the ammonia. Check also for Nitrites and Nitrate to see if you have a full cycle established.
Safe for your fish and easy to do.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

I'm a step ahead of you as I ordered the testing kit, water conditioners, aquarium salt, medicines, biological kit and various other equipment and stuff yesterday from amazon. I use to buy supplies cheaply from "BIGALSONLINE USA" but they closed that site recently in which I await a response from them. They are based in Canada but had a Buffalo New York distribution center. Perhaps the Covid-19 issue between Canada & USA made it hard to run the business. When i go to my Fish store this weekend shall buy the 75 gallon tank, cabinet and lid with Fluval FX4 filtration and probably a wave gadget to keep water flow active throughout. It is my first time using a canister, so I will pay my fish store for full installation and set up of my tank. Oops need to buy marine hood light too. The decorations will be a dark fine mixed gravel (Colors undetermined) with Driftwood, rocks and some plants or those funny sunken ships etc. mainly like hiding places in which CICHLIDS can mark their home turf etc.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Sounds like a pretty good plan. 
And, for the aquarium-keeper who hasn't done this in a while..... Here are a couple alibis for you,

Probably want to invest in a 'Python Water Change' system. I rarely use mine to vacuum the substrate with (plastic attachment that fits onto the sink or tub appliance), but re-filling the tank with tap water using a clamp and that nylon hose is a back saver. (tap water is dechlorinated as it goes into the aquarium)
Plastic buckets. Get a couple brandy new ones and don't use them for anything but your aquarium. Reason? If plastic is exposed to soap - it never comes out! (De-ionizing soap is REALLY bad for your fish' slime coat).
Quarantine tank. This can be anything really that is safe for the fish and holds water. An actual AQUARIUM is preferred for this however, as you can keep an eye on the fish kept within it. Plastic/acrylic things work good (Keep them in a box or something - they scratch easy). Place the filtration media for the quarantine tank somewhere in the water of your 75 gallon tank, so it can become properly established with beneficial bacteria - ready for use. Don't forget to purchase an electric heater for this little tank.
-
And lastly, Fluval FX-whatevers are good canister filters that work reliably and well. As an advocate for mounting electric in-line heaters onto the discharge hose of the canister filter though (heating works much better and removes that gadget out of the aquarium), I DO NOT like those corrugated hoses on the FX canister filters. Plus, you may want to consider placing a Hang On Back (HOB) filter such as an Aquaclear or Tidal 110 on this aquarium, instead of the wave gadget. One is none, right? (redundancy if one breaks down) And, the HOB could also be useful for transferring over to provide established filtration for the quarantine tank, if needed (glass type).


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Already purchased the "PYTHON" via amazon with 50 feet in case one day I move into house with nice basement to have perhaps a 180 & 125 gallon tanks....lol. Going to Lowe's for some plastic buckets and i good power strip or surge protector for all the electric cords. I think getting hang on back filter is overkill since i will not overstock my tank with too many fish but will consider instead of wave but they do make more noise which is annoying. Quarantine tank would be after several months as my new fishes will be small babies around 1 inch.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

I have decided to not utilize "GEOPHAGUS" assortment of fish for my new tank as their water PH and compatibility with Central American Cichlids is poor. Jack Dempsey will be my movie star fish. Possible tankmates are: Firemouth, Convict, Salvini, Blue Acara, Keyhole, Rainbow or T-Bar Cichlid. Will select 3 fish from this group and 4-5 Silver Dollars as dither fish. Clown Pleco or Rubber Lipped Pleco are my choice for the vacuum cleaner fish....lol. My tank will be delivered and set up this upcoming Saturday and cycle will be started. I have all the essential equipment ready and tank decorations such as driftwood, rocks and fake plants. If anyone has suggestions of which of my tankmates are best with J.D. or others, let me know. I plan to have 8-10 fish only in tank as I believe fish love space.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay then....
My thoughts as follows,

Basics. When stocking with a JD in a four foot long tank, it's best to go BIG - or go SMALL - with the other Cichlids. Same size stuff can lead to dominance problems that will quickly earn you some beaten, thrashed fish in your quarantine/hospital tank. JDs seem to particularly excel in the 'reprisal' attack. Green Terrors, Red or Gold Severum and esp. those 'Bloody Parrots' are notorious for instigating drama and problems in a community tank. So, formerly picked on/bullied JD's will tend to kill them. Just sayin'.....
Gender. Almost certainly want to keep everyone the same gender. New World types in general and CA's in particular, are super bad about spawning with each other - regardless of species! If you want to avoid fry protective spawning aggression (death) in this tank, and a whole bunch of hybrids? Stock all Cichlids with the same gender.
Keyhole Cichlid. OUT. Waaayyyyy to shy and those prefer soft, acidic water in the aquarium to look and be their best.
Blue Acara. OUT. To similar in shape and appearance to the Jack Dempsey. The JD will either try to spawn with the Blue Acara - or beat the stuffings out of it.
Salvini. Partial Yes. Why? I would only stock with a female Salvini in a community tank, and then only if the JD proves to be a female as well. Female Salvini can actually (aggressively) do okay if stocked in community tanks . Males are HIGH RISK!! Just too unpredictable and mean.
Convict, Firemouth, Rainbow, T-Bar, Cutteri, Honduran Red Points and even _C. Nanoluteus_ (Yellow Dwarf). YES. Those species should work out great with your Jack Dempsey.
Catfish. Maybe. You might wind up with a dedicated catfish assassin in that group.
-
And 8 to 10 fish? In a 75 gallon tank?


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Why is 8 to 10 fish oops? Too small or large as other than Silver Dollars (3-5) others will have one each.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

The problem is the 9 - 10 inch long, adult sized Jack Dempsey, and a four foot long tank. In the 75 gallon aquarium, there just won't be enough room for even fast dithers like Silver Dollars to escape chasing and predation attempts by a Cichlid that big. Even a female Salvini, is gonna have a field day with those dither fish in a tank that small.
And getting more 4 - 6 inch sized Cichlids, or even another catfish or two in a tank that size to achieve 8 - 10 total fish, will put a lot of strain on things. I believe stocking the tank with four to five Cichlids, with the Jack Dempsey of that 4 - 5 member group as your largest-growing, centerpiece fish, will be a good fit for everyone in a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

The Jack Dempsey's I owned previously were never that aggressive towards other Cichlids. Rainbow & T-Bar will be tankmates with possibility of one more. Silver Dollars are not etched in stone. I always buy fish when they are babies (around 1 inch) together so they get accustomed to one another as juveniles and usually become friends. In my past Salvini & Convict were always the troublemakers of the tank, J.D. can handle 75-90 gallon tanks in my past as long as aquarium isn't overstocked. I agree 4-5 CICHLIDS is ideal until one day perhaps a BIGGER TANK is utilized. Then the "OSCAR" is invited....lol


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Ahhh yes.....
A bigger tank. And, if I understand your situation correctly, the problem is your second floor siting of the aquarium, correct?
Weight.
So, let's peel this onion down a bit, and look at this thing a little closer.
For one, I believe you are almost certainly correct in wanting to limit the size of your FOUR FOOT LONG Aquarium. Moving up to a 90 gallon, or certainly The 'Big One' at 150 gallons, would be putting a lot of strain on a four foot long section of 'footprint' space on the floor. And esp. those load bearing floor joists and such located under the floor beneath the tank. Agreed. That is, too much water/weight distributed over that FOUR FOOT LONG section of floor!
So then, let's look closer at the SIX FOOT LONG aquarium. That extra two feet of length will distribute and place the weight over a larger area. In this case, almost certainly spreading that weight over two or possibly even three additional floor joists. That is, those load bearing structures sited beneath the aquarium.
So, it's possible (I'm NOT a structural engineer), that the SIX FOOT LONG, 125 gallon aquarium will have approximately the same or possibly even SLIGHTLY LESS weight pressing down on each of the floor joists below it - than the four foot long tank will. More floor joists = better distribution of the weight.
So, by using that metric.... have you seen one of the most amazing aquariums ever on Cichlid Forum? That would be - of course - the EIGHT FOOT LONG, 135 gallon aquarium owned and operated by none other than the (world famous) @Sinister-Kisses! That really long aquarium would DEFINITELY place less weight on the floor joists located beneath it, than this 75 gallon tank you are looking to get! Kind of crazy I guess, when you think about it....
-
Recommendation: Get a 6 foot long, 125 gallon tank. And, if you're really nervous about the overall weight? Reduce that weight a LOT by going with an acrylic tank (A single person can pick up and move around an empty, 125 gallon ACRYLIC aquarium). Or, if you REALLY wanna be safe? Go even longer, with an EIGHT FOOT LONG, 135 gallon acrylic tank (probably custom made = $$$).
And well, if you actually go with something that size? Well, we will definitely be having a VERY different stocking discussion than we are now having about a 75 gallon aquarium!


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

My apartment is a Co-op in which I have to abide by rules of the building management. I utilized a 75 gallon tank before and had no structural stress issue. Even though a 6 foot 125 gallon tank is ideal the extra 400 lbs could be dangerous for a 78 year old building. But my apartment is not big enough as other furniture inhibits bigger size. If I eventually move out and acquire a ranch style house instead of current apartment, then I go big with 180 gallon tank with my favorite fish without issue other than maintaining clean and healthy environment for my fish buddies. Thanks for insight about ACRYLIC TANK as a weight reduction.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Normally, I'm really not much of a fan of acrylic tanks. That plastic scratches super easily. Plus, I'm cheap. A new acrylic 75 gallon tank, is gonna set you back 2 to 5 times the cost of a new glass aquarium.
So, if you're limited to 75 gallons anyway, and the glass one you had before worked fine in your apartment and complied with the rules of the Co-op? I would personally recommend just purchasing another glass, 75 gallon aquarium.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

That may occur in the future after the fish start sprouting. I do have space in another room which is an option.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Auballagh said:


> have you seen one of the most amazing aquariums ever on Cichlid Forum? That would be - of course - the EIGHT FOOT LONG, 135 gallon aquarium owned and operated by none other than the (world famous) @Sinister-Kisses!


Well thank you for that high praise!


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

No issue for the support of my tank as it was professionally done by my local fish store. He stated my apartment building has solid concrete walls and floors which easily could of handled at least 125 gallon tank or more. Furthermore he also confirmed that I picked the best location in the room. My tank is crystal clear water on it's third day of cycling. Added Fritz Turbo Start 700 with natural bacteria to speed up the cycle. Will test water tomorrow as there were small traits of ammonia & Nitrate today. Nitrite was zero. Want to eliminate the remaining ammonia before adding a couple of fish.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

My tank is now safe for fish. Ammonia & Nitrite are "ZERO" and Nitrate is low at 2.5 ppm. Will start adding a few fish perhaps today as the Fritz turbo start 700 has expedited the cycle. I will continue to monitor levels and keep feeding minimal. Fish at baby stage are not large bio-load issues.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

My first "four" Cichlids have been introduced to the tank. Firemouth, Rainbow, T-Bar & Blue Acara. All babies around an inch. Apparently no local fish store has a "Regular Jack Dempsey" available. Therefore I ordered one online and should arrive next Monday or Tuesday. Healthy Silver Dollars are also in short supply. Perhaps aquarium fishes are not as popular in New Jersey as a few stores I previously utilized are closed permanently. Shame as small businesses suffered the most during this pandemic. I think I shall just keep "FIVE" fish for this tank. If the CICHLIDS want more action in tank will consider the Silver Dollars, Giant Danio or a large BARB type as dither fish. ****, should of bought a 125 gallon tank...lol


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

The only issue buying online is that shipping & handling costs much more than actual one fish by far.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Mr. Jack Dempsey received today quickly from California by [vendor name removed] in good health. My fish are now completed with Five rascals.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

One week after fish introduced to tank and great water test results. Since inception of tank lowered PH from 7.6 to 7.3 as New Jersey water is high alkaline and wanted my water closer to neutral. Ammonia & Nitrite remain at ZERO. Nitrate is low at 3.0. Water is crystal clear and fish are happy and active. I have been diligent to not overfeeding with one feeding around 7 am and another at 3 pm and they gobble up their flakes in less than a minute. Five CICHLIDS is perfect for this tank.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

First casualty is "Firemouth" passed away. Apparently a weak fish from fish store as no other fish in tank affected. Replaced with a "Polar Blue Parrot Convict" which although a HYBRID bred by man since early 2000's is a hearty fish and beautiful. Adapted well with my tankmates: Jack Dempsey, Blue Acara, Rainbow & T-Bar Cichlids.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

My 75 gallon tank is now completely cycled with 6 fish. Two RAINBOWS (one added), newer bigger FIREMOUTH, Jack Dempsey (female), Blue Acara and new electric blue acara. The Firemouth is a male and appears to be "KING" over female Jack Dempsey. Love the way the "ACARAS" swim as they glide so smoothly. Firemouth, Jack Dempsey and 1 Rainbow are in the 3 inch range now. Rainbows are the passive fish of community. Convicts were evicted as they were too disruptive.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Sounds good. 
Oh, and.....


TotoroTony said:


> Replaced with a "Polar Blue Parrot Convict" which although a HYBRID bred by man since early 2000's is a hearty fish and beautiful. Adapted well with my tankmates: Jack Dempsey, Blue Acara, Rainbow & T-Bar Cichlids.


Jelly Bean Convict stuff. And, as we have all recently learned from info shared out by @Mr Chromedome , they are NOT hybrids. So, I'm not too surprised you experienced some fiesty-ness with those Cichlids. As you discovered, your Blue Polar Convict decided to NOT read any of it's own 'press'. And well, despite how sort of goofy they look (and swim, etc...), those little beasts still feel (and act) like they are a FULL UP Convict Cichlid, _*Raawwwrrr! *_
A Central American Bad-*ss, yo'.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Added another Blue Acara to keep other one happy. So in general have 7 fishes.
Two rainbows (3 & 2 inch). Two Blue Acara (2-2.5 inches). One Electric Blue Acara (1 inch). One Firemouth (3 inch Male) & One Jack Dempsey (3 inch female). 
Gotta make nice hiding spot for little electric Blue acara since he is an inch smaller than rest. Got a mini-log in which only he/she can fit it but he is smart and hides near driftwood and plants most of time. Hearty appetite for little bugger too.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Firemouth booted from tank. Too disruptive to others. Back to six only.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Hopefully final cast in my fish tank. Jack Dempsey traded for 3 Electric Blue Acara. My tank will have TWO Rainbow Cichlids and FOUR Electric Blue Acaras by the end of the week. Their personalities are better suited with J.D. They all should be within a inch of one another at maturity as the Electrics are a bit smaller than the pure breeds.


----------



## 239601 (10 mo ago)

Final group of fish are all in HARMONY now.
Four Electric Blue Acaras, One Rainbow Cichlid and new occupants are Four Dwarf Flag Acaras.
Swimming nicely without any serious aggression and eating like locusts. Water Perimeters are excellent with nice rocks, driftwood and fake plants for hiding and clear swimming. Tank is also blessed with 3 Buddah statues. Doing my water testing and changes as scheduled as well.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whew.... that was quite the journey! Took a lot of 'Test Drives' with various Cichlid species?
And well, I wasn't too confident in your other choices. But, this new Cichlid community group you have now, looks like a good one. So hopefully, it will go the distance for you.


----------

